# Time of Ages Maps (Updated: March 2021)



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2004)

Okay, I've been working on Kulan so hard that my other worlds aren't getting much love. So I figured I'd finalize the map for my Time of Ages campaign world. This world can best be described as _"Chronomancy meets Spelljammer meets Steampunk meets Treasure Planet"_. You can also thow in some _"Dinotopia"_.

The world is part of my *Steampunk Spelljammer* universe, which I've also been negecting. Hopefully, I'll give the world and universe some more lovin'.

*INTRODUCTION*
Here is where the world has been...

_Islands of Malecade_... _Warped World_... these campaign names have always referred to my first world... *Rielun* (the world has had more names then I can remember). A campaign that started out with one map of a small portion of the continent Malecade. For years this campaign grew and grew — to a size roughly twice the size of Earth. By this time I was completely lost in a mass of maps that didn't have any consistency or theme. So... I tossed the worst ideas, archived the original core of maps for the campaign, and transferred other ideas to other worlds. Warped World died with a whimper but Malecade lived on in my soul... lost but not forgotten. And now I feel I must revive it with a new name but true to the original concept - *Time of Ages*.

And here is where the world is now going...

Time of Ages was never supposed to be a straight fantasy world. Magic would play a vital role in the development of the world but so would technology. The original concept was to blend magic and technology together in such a way that prevents technology from existing on the world without magic to power it. I've referred to this combination of magic and tech in numerous ways — technomagic, magitech, etc. — but the idea has stayed the same. Dragonstar and several other technological rich d20 campaigns have inspired me to change Time of Ages.  The campaign is now becoming more like my original concept than every before. I will be able to justify the creation of the super cities and the technology, while still allowing for the wild nature of the worlds inherent magic. The powers of time, druidism and arcane science can now come together into one world.

I had intended for this world to become part of my Arcanum of the Stars Dragonstar campaign but after thinking it over, Time of Ages doesn't fit very well into the feel of Dragonstar. Thus, the world and its moon, Jarad, will be a campaign unto itself. The campaign will neither be a part of the D&D Spelljammer Cosmology or the Dragonstar Universe. Instead it will be part of my *Spelljammer Gone Wild Cosmology*. This will separate it from *Arcanum of the Stars*, *World of Kulan*, and *Dark World*.

*Rielun's Geography*
Rielun has five continents... Argethon (south pole), Heuveon (north pole), Malecade, Trasunia, and Biarr. Beyond this and many islands both large and small, Rielun is covered with dark purple-green oceans. Thus, Rielun is roughly 60% to 75% covered by water but is also deceptively shallow in many places (less than 500 to 1000 ft.) The climate is arctic to temperate for the most part; only the regions near the equator rise to subtropical levels.

*Background/History* to come... needs some modifications. Plus, I'll be posting the map of Rielun's moon, Jarad. Jarad is a inhabited moon with its own unique feel. _"Spelljammer + Steampunk + Victorian Age + High Magic"_ This sub-campaign is known as *Magiclight*.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972













						Rielun Revised [Hex Map]
					

While I had completed this map in Hexographer some time ago, I never got around to sharing it on here. This is now the official Time of Ages campaign setting map from which all others will be creat…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2004)

*NEW MAP: Continent of Malecade*

*MALECADE*
Ok, this is my first continental map for Time of Ages. Malecade is the main campaign area. It is dominated by huge steam metropolis's on its coasts, while the interior is a region known as the Wildlands.

The Steam Cities of Da’aphet, Eld, Eondor, Forester, Gravenhague, Heath’s City, Mathere, Shuuvan, and Vecar are the major centers of 'steamwork' civilization on the continent. (No city symbols are on this map as it's at too large a scale.) The other cities and towns of Malecade run more towards standard medeval society but are either under the protection of a Steam City or its citizens consider steam technology to go against the natural order of the world.

The magical, isolated communities of the Wildlands outlaw steam technology for the most part. Regardless, steamwork gear has a tendency to malfunction if used in the Wildlands. Traditional magic is enhanced in the Wildlands.

The Wildlands don't have a true border, but you'll know when you've crossed into it. The land comes alive of its own accord and is said to be connected to the souls of the first three races of the Ethma'rieluna, or Children of the World. (The races known as the Teres, Tigé, and Trooda. More on them later.)

*Biacc* is a island state of minotaurs, who are both noble and savage. They limit their use of steam technology to weaponry and armor as they find other uses for steamworks to be a waste of resources.

*Nogard* is part of a group of islands that has its roots in barbaric culture. Steam technology is considered taboo here, although it works fine if brought to the island.

*Champagne* is one of the mysterious islands of Rielun. It doesn't appear to have intelligent life but often tales are told of strange fogs, mysterious lights, and the sound of music and laughter echoing across the Northern Strait. Most believe the island is haunted or controlled by fey.

The *Isles of the South* often pay homage to the rulers of the Southern Colonies of Malecade. They are infested with pirates and the Sermath'kah (evil sea-faring goblinoids). The Southern Colonies are those cities, towns, and villages that pay homage to the Lords of Forester. The Steam City of Forester sits on the Tehin River on the Coast of Chuol and its citizens are said to use dark magic and drink the blood of their dead, and whle these are just rumors, it is known that the denizens of the Isles of the South do practice evil magic and the many goblinoid tribes are cannibals.

Cheers! 

KF72












						Continent of Malecade
					

Before Rielun was called Time of Ages, it was called the Islands of Malecade. It was the first homebrewed D&D world that I created and the continent of Malecade was the first continent I mapped…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2004)

*NEw MAP: The Lions' Gap*

Okay, this is where it all started!

Rielun was my first campaign world and the area on this map is where the first group of characters came from. These characters eventually became known as the *Lions of Malecade* becoming great heroes across the continent.

Those heroes have now becomes legends, centuries after their deaths, and the region is now known as *THE LIONS' GAP*.

This region is dominated by three cities: *Heath's City* is one of the steam metropolis's of the world and the communities near it, *Edgewater* and *Sawburg*, use steam technology. *Asdor* is a community of humans, elves, and halflings and controls the towns of *Stortic* and *Gremlin Home*. *Mason* is a human and dwarf dominated city and controls the towns of *Ceodic* and *Minward*.

The communities around Asdor are known as the *Homelands of the Lions*, while the communities around Mason are known as the *Mason Holds*. The Homelands of the Lions sit on the edge of the Wildlands and steam technology often fails there. The Mason Holds are more accepting of steamworks but there are some restrictions. Note that the towns of *Celd* and *Eodrith* are independant communities but do have strong ties with the citizens of the Mason Holds.

The fortress known as *Sunset Skymountain* is home to a clan of dwarves who have mastered both martial arts and steamworks. Many of their numbers are monks or fighter/monks.

The structure known as *The Clock Tower* is an ancient steamwork construct that is both a fortress-like tower and a timepiece that has kept perfect time throughout the centuries. It chimes at the end of every year and was built by Marty Lionmountain, also known as *The Steam Sorcerer*. (He was one of the Lions of Malecade.)

The structure known as *The Sorcerer's Hold*, in turn, is the ancient magical manse where the Steam Sorcerer once lived. The building is a complex clockwork construct and many believe that Marty Lionmountain did not die and continues to live there.

The ruins of *Perc* are that of a destroyed steam metropolis. It is one of only two known ruined steam cities. The other is *Citnow*, which is located on Malecade's eastern coast. Perc is said to be haunted by clockwork undead and strange twisted monsters. No one remembers how the steam metropolis was destroyed as it was ruined even before the Lions of Malecade were born.

Two other things are worth noting on this map. First, are the strange looking constructs with blue fire coming out of them. These are powerful magical *Steam Engines*, which give power to Heath's City and its surrounding communities. The steam metropolis requires a LOT of steam-power to run its many comforts and conveniences. For example, the city has an internal network of tracks for its steam railway. *Note:* This railroad doesn't extend out to its surrounding communities as it isn't feasible to protect the rail from the many dangers of the region (i.e. bandits).

Second, is the remains of an ancient dinospawn known as the *Bones of the Thunderer*. This creature was similar to a T-rex but must have been nearly three times the size of one. Now, its remains form a strange ruin of bones. The skeleton is colossal is size and is partially buried in the ground. The creatures ribcage has become a shrine for the many wild humanoid tribes in this region (i.e. lizardfolk).

Cheers!

KF72












						The Lions’ Gap
					

This is where the world started! Rielun was my first campaign world and this region is where the first group of characters came from. These characters eventually became known as the Lions of Maleca…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2008)

*NEW MAP: Trasunia*

*TRASUNIA*
The second largest continent on Rielun is *Trasunia*. The continent use to have a much sillier name, but I won't be mentioning it here. The second group of characters that actually got some major playing time came from this continent.

There is a medieval-style city called *Rames* on the continent's southern shore. It is ruled by three elven siblings who are also triplets. (These three elves were the PCs.) These three elves adventured all over the continent as well as Dragon Island and the time-shrouded shores of Biarr with their companions. There last name is Brass, a very unelven name but highly appropriate for this setting.

Steamworks aren't forbidden in Rames as the youngest of the Brass triplets (Timethon) has been known to dabble in the craft himself. However, it is controlled within the city and there are many regulations regarding its use within the Dominion of Rames. Steamlocks and the like are strictly controlled as are any type of steamworks that are dangerous.

The continent's east coast is dominated by the steam metropolis known as *Dragon City*. The Black Emperor is a vicious man that would love to conquer all of Trasunia and then the world. (Bwah-ha-ha!) His black-hearted steam knights are feared and loathed across the continent. In truth, the Black Emperor's bark is worse than his bite. He has to answer to so many levels of government that his personal power tends to be tightly controlled.

The continent's west coast is one of the few places on the continent where the old traditions stand firm. Steam technology is outlawed here and the denizens of the region will go to any lengths to keep it that way. The region is the wildest place beyond the boundaries of the Wildlands of Malecade (and the untamed seas of the world).

The continent's north coast is dominated by the peaceful traders of Islet Bay and the wine merchants of, well, the Bay of Wine. This region is the least developed part of Trasunia. After all, I just made that first line up right now. Seriously, I expect this region to be a mix of steamworks and the more traditional medieval-style.

There are only two major islands near Trasunia. The first is *Redheart*, the home of the wandering hero and outlaw named Ryane Smilodon. The entire island fall under one government and that government has never been known for being good-hearted. The citizens of Rames often refer to Redheart as "that bloody place" or "Bloodheart."

The second major island barely appears on the map. *Dragon Island* is the traditional breeding territory of all of Rielun's dragons and is considered holy ground by all dragons. The island is infested with giants and the like, however, no matter how often the dragons try to clean the riff-raff off their home of booty calls.

Steamworks are forbidden on this island. In ages past the Emperors of Dragon City use to pay homage to the dragons of Rielun but that hasn't been the case for centuries. Now, the monarch of Rames (Darwin Brass) pays tribute to the dragons as the Dragon Samurai. (That's right, the ruler of Rames is an elf named Darwin and is a samurai. Deal with it!  )

Another group of islands is worth mentioning. The island chain known as *The Brass Ring* is a group of islands controlled by the Dominion of Rames. These islands use to be completely wild until the Brass triplets convinced the inhabitants to become vassals of Rames. The largest island in the chain, *Christina*, is named after the oldest daughter of the Lord of the Dragon.

Cheers!

KF72












						Continent of Trasunia
					

The second largest continent on Rielun is Trasunia. The continent use to have a much sillier name, but I won’t be mentioning it here. The second group of characters that actually got some maj…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2008)

*NEW MAP: Rielun's Moon*

This map show the moon for for the world of Rielun. It is called Jarad and is its own campaign setting called *MAGICLIGHT*.

Note that is far from being finalized.
---------------------












						Magiclight
					

The world map for Rielun’s moon, which is known as Jarad. The moon is inhabited but it has its own unique feel from Time of Ages: “Spelljammer + Steampunk + Victorian Age + High Magic.&…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a bump to note that I added a description for Trasunia.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 12, 2008)

Excellent work as always, Knightfall. 

I'm getting an itch to start world building now myself....


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Excellent work as always, Knightfall.
> 
> I'm getting an itch to start world building now myself....



Thanks.  

World building is my favorite pastime; maybe even more than gaming. Well, its a close tie anyway. It's not hard for me to map out this campaign world; it was my original campaign world, so I know it really well.

Reinventing it for 3rd Edition has been a bit of a challenge; however, I might make it a True20 world, but I'm not sure yet. I still don't have the revised version of True20 RPG yet, so I won't know until I read through that book whether or not it has the right feel for this game world.

From what I've seen and read, True20 might work better for Dark World (see in my sig). Dark World uses the generic classes from UA, so it woudn't be hard to go from that to True20. Plus, the damage track for True20 would be perfect for Dark World as it is very dark and gritty.

Time of Ages isn't really that gritty. It's more high fantasy mixed with steampunk and a lot of spelljammer. Think a combintion of the rules from Spelljammer: Shadow of the Spider Moon with FFG's Sorcery & Steam. There likely will be a lot of influence from such things as the movie Treasure Planet and maybe even Freeport.

Since Rielun and Kulan don't exist in the same cosmology, it isn't too much of a stretch to think that there might be a Freeport on both worlds. One a traditional fantasy piriate cit and the other a floating steampunk city that moves with the winds. A berth for steamworks spelljammers, zepplins,  and hot air ballons.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2010)

*NEW MAP: Da'aphet Region

DA'APHET REGION*
I finally got back to mapping out Rielun. Once I'd finished The Lions' Gap, I knew that this region of Malecade was next on my list to finish.

The *Da'aphet Region* grew out of a short story I wrote for Time of Ages called Horns of Honor. The story introduces two characters, Lady Jenna Hallin-Kel and a famous steam knight known as the Warrior of Delvir Shrine. The story tells of how they first met, and, well, I'll just leave it at that. 

While the time period of that story is past, it isn't as far back as the time of the Lions of Malecade. The story's legacy, *Delvir Shrine*, still stands south of the steam city of *Eondor*, which is the most southerly of the steam-based communities of the northern lands along the *Coast of Chuol*.

*Lady Jenna Hallin-Kel* (LG female human, aristocrat 8/adept 8) still lives, but she is a very old woman now. She is now a Matriarch of Eondor. Her son, *Sanin Kel* (LG male human, aristocrat 5/artificer 5) still lives in Da'aphet. He is known as Prince of the Steam Works and is relied on heavily by the current High Lord (see below).

However, it is the steam metropolis *Da'aphet* that is the true powerhouse in this region. In fact, Da'aphet is one of the most important cities on all of Rielun. Unlike most other steam metropolises, Da'aphet is a vibrant, clean city with progressive ideals, which include racial tolerance and, more importantly, respect for the ways of the Children of the World.

Its ruler honors the wishes of those nearby communities that reject steam technology while protecting them using more traditional methods. It is in this region that magic and technology works alongside nature and druidism without too much difficulty. The most important man in Da'aphet is the current High Lord, *Aggamendon* [LG male orc, paladin 8/cleric (Kelos) 7].

The medieval-style city of *Kalidar* is one of those communities that rejects steamworks of any kind and visitors from Da'aphet or Eondor must not bring any of their trinkets into the city. Such a violation usually gets a visitor fined for the first violation and banned for the second one. Any other additional "Steam Acts" will get a person imprisoned for a very long time.

Regardless of its restrictions on steam technology, Kalidar is a very tolerant community with a mixture of races and faiths. While Jaua Ae-rielun is widely worshiped in the city, many other deities are revered there including Bra’ek, Dragos, Ellai, Mardin, Nay, Rilon, Sar'pa, and Selin.

It is important to note that while the worship of deities with steam-based portfolios, such a Kelos and Uval, aren't truly forbidden within the walls of Kalidar, such worship must not be performed in public and steamcraft remains forbidden. Worshiping the evil demigod, Baruon, is forbidden in city.

The last major urban community in this region is the medieval-style city known as *Sain*. This large city sits in a shallow valley located just north of the *Ranquist Mountains*. The community is more tolerant towards those with steam technology; however, its rulers are less tolerant towards those that would cause trouble in the highly regimented city.

There is no place for chaos in Sain, which means its people have a dislike for thieves, bards, sorcerers, and especially barbarians. This has led to a lot of conflict with the city's denizens and the wandering tribes living in the Ranquists. It has also put the city at odds with the nearby town known as Shard, which is a very open community. *Shard* is on the cusp of becoming a city in its own right and it doesn't share the views of Sain. It also refuses to ally itself to Kalidar, since its populace likes to dabble with steamcraft. If Shard continues to grow, it will likely embrace steam technology completely in order to deter its neighbors.













						Da’aphet Region
					

The Da’aphet Region grew out of a short story I wrote for Time of Ages called Horns of Honor. The story introduces two characters, Lady Jenna Hallin-Kel and a famous steam knight known as the…




					sjgwbyknightfall.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 9, 2010)

Opinions? Comments? Questions?


----------



## Knightfall (May 25, 2020)

Adding my new Hexographer map of Rielun for Time of Ages.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 27, 2020)

Wow - that looks great!
Also, Holy Threadcromancy, Batman! Good to see you are still mapping!


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2020)

jaerdaph said:


> Wow - that looks great!
> Also, Holy Threadcromancy, Batman! Good to see you are still mapping!



I'm always mapping! I rarely stop mapping, although I often switch which of my campaign settings I'm working on. Right now, I'm working a lot on a setting I call Almagra: World of Worlds. I'll get back to working on Time of Ages at some point but it's not my obsession right now.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 19, 2021)

Can one of the moderators move this thread to the Geek Talk and Media forum, please and thank you?

DUH, never mind! 

Man, I'm tired!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 23, 2021)

Updated the map posts with links to the newest versions of the maps posted on my Spelljammer Gone Wild blog over on Wordpress.


----------

